
Fedora on RISC-V bootable disk image - rwmj
https://fedorapeople.org/groups/risc-v/disk-images/
======
FullyFunctional
Seems a good time to re-mention the ever impressive Fabrice Bellard and his
RISCVEMU [1] which ran an early version of Fedora already half a year ago. You
can even run it in the browser [2] ... and there's a version with X in the
browser too! [3]. RISCVEMU is pretty fast but I don't know how it compares to
QEMU (ironically also originally by him).

[1] [https://bellard.org/riscvemu/](https://bellard.org/riscvemu/)

[2] [https://bellard.org/jslinux/](https://bellard.org/jslinux/)

[3]
[https://bellard.org/jslinux/vm.html?cpu=riscv32&url=https://...](https://bellard.org/jslinux/vm.html?cpu=riscv32&url=https://bellard.org/jslinux/buildroot-
riscv32-xwin.cfg&graphic=1)

EDIT: formatting

------
peatmoss
What kind of hardware does one run this on. Are there SBCs in the wild running
RISC-V? Or are people running this in emulation? I’ve been a little out of the
loop in terms of what’s available.

Exciting to see any movement on there being more / more open architectures out
there. Would be amazing if there were ever workstation competitive performance
from RISC-V

~~~
rwmj
We're likely a year or longer away from high performance cheap RISC-V boards.
As the sister comment mentions, the HiFive Unleashed will run this, but it's
an expensive development board, likely won't have great performance, and will
probably have bugs (going from my experience with other pre-release hardware).

However there _is_ a very stable QEMU branch (see readme.txt file in the link)
which supports multiple vCPUs and is fast enough for development if your host
hardware is reasonable.

The image has all the things you'd expect from a Linux development
environment: you can ssh in, there's GCC 7.3.1, Perl 5.26, Python 2 & 3, you
can create user accounts, use systemd etc.

~~~
espadrine
Out of curiosity, is there a difference in performance between an x86-64
Fedora under QEMU and a RISC-V one?

~~~
rwmj
The x86-64 one is likely to be using KVM (assuming the host is the same) so it
would run at least one order of magnitude faster.

